

Similarities between the Learn to Code Movement and Online Poker - dsinsky
http://bplesser.com/2014/01/02/similarities-between-the-learn-to-code-movement-and-online-poker/

======
duffdevice
one similarity you called out is "They also share a risk loving profile
(though maybe not to quite the same extent)."

I don't really follow this. Maybe it's true that engineers in early-stage
startups have greater risk tolerance than average, but this is more related to
the startup part, not the engineering part. There's nothing in software
engineering that is inherently risk-loving (you could probably argue the
opposite).

Overall, I like coding, and poker, but I don't really see this as a super apt
comparison IMO, outside of general things like logical thinking, working hard,
and liking money.

------
nicholas73
Do many people drop out of code schools or drop off after completion, like
poor poker players would after finding out it's harder than it looked?

~~~
bjpless
That's a great question. Developer bootcamps are a huge time (3 months) and
financial ($10k) commitment. Lots of risk if you're uncertain about your
interest/proficiency in coding.

------
pmcpinto
Interesting comparison. By the way, do you still play sometimes or you quit
completely?

~~~
bjpless
I played in the World Series of Poker in 2010 (the worst experience ever) and
then quit completely. I was sick of the whole thing.

